# Using Woodstaulk in place of plywood?



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have to build a stand for a 12" planer. I have a nice design from Shopnotes which calls for the sides to be made out of 3/4" plywood. Will the Woodstaulk material work well in this application? I know I have seen it used for box sides and such, just concerned about the vibration from the motor having an ill effect on it.


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

Woodstaulk to me looks like MDF. Very very fine dust it seems.

The closest I've gotten to woodstalk is the piece holding the brass bars I got from Oakpark.

re: The Sears Router did not come with the quick change guides like the Bosch. No matter - Brass fixed to the base with lock rings is my preference. 
FWIW

All the best

CFM


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

CFM, The quick change adapter has a plate that uses any PC style bushings, just loads and unloads quicker. It also accepts the Bosch bushing plates.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I still have to actual see the product..... I have been looking around and was told Home Depot sold it, I went and ask and got this blank look "like what is he asking for?". I posted here in hopes some in the northern IL area had some idea but so far I am clueless as to where to see or purchase it. So as far as your question I don't know but I would like to.

If weight is something you are thinking about the plywood is most likely lighter and with plywood the fasteners can be a no brainer. Just a couple thoughts for you.

I guess that can be a winter project, contacting them and see if they have a supplier in this area.

That reminds me I need to make some plans for a stand for my planner...... That would make it so much easier to use....

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, they have it here in the Detroit area at HD. It runs $15 for a 3/4x4x8. Dont trust the stock clerks to know, read the side paint markings of what looks like particle board. They were clueless here too.
Shopnotes has a neat plan for the planer stand.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Ed, they have it here in the Detroit area at HD. It runs $15 for a 3/4x4x8. Dont trust the stock clerks to know, read the side paint markings of what looks like particle board. They were clueless here too.
> Shopnotes has a neat plan for the planer stand.


 I've done this three times, each time I looked myself, then try and find someone who "knew" the area and each time "we" have not found it, this was at two different HD's. Maybe the 4th time is the charm.......

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I was hoping by this time somebody would have responded who has used this product. I guess it comes down to try it and see. I will report my findings.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> I was hoping by this time somebody would have responded who has used this product. I guess it comes down to try it and see. I will report my findings.


Sorry, I didn't see your post until now. 20% lighter than the MDF, machines great when cutting it smells like straw and doesn't swell if water touches it. Woodstalk is a great product and you shouldn't miss the chance to use it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Rick, I will give it a try.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your post until now. 20% lighter than the MDF, machines great when cutting it smells like straw and doesn't swell if water touches it. Woodstalk is a great product and you shouldn't miss the chance to use it.


OK guy's whats the down side? Come on there has to be at least one!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

What do you use it for? Anything that calls for plywood or only in certain cases?

~Julie~


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Julie, I have seen Rick use it for many projects. Woodstalk is made from recycled wheat straw. One of the nice things is the fact that it is very stable like particle board and formeldehyde free. You can veneer over it for furniture, apply Formica laminate for counter tops. I knew from watching the show that it was easy to machine. Rick mentioned that it is 20% lighter than MDF and does not swell when it gets wet. My question was how it stood up to vibration since I plan to use it for a planer stand. Since speaker cabinets have long been made out or high density particle board I guess my question was foolish. You have to love the fact that a 4 x8 sheet of 3/4" stock is only $15.


----------



## ChevyNomad (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd love to try it, but no-one seems to handle this stuff in the North Texas area. Must be a Canadian product.


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

*Woodstalk*



CanuckBeaver said:


> OK guy's whats the down side? Come on there has to be at least one!



The down side is "Don't let your horses get near it!"


g-man


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

CanuckBeaver said:


> OK guy's whats the down side? Come on there has to be at least one!


The only downside I see is DUST and a very fine one at that. Additionally, I would suspect that some form of protection should be worn to protect your lungs.

I have never used it, First having seen it on the RWS I noticed the dust level was high. I assume that the studio has the latest and greatest equipment for air filtration since Rick and Bob don't wear any protective gear.

cfm


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

g-man said:


> The down side is "Don't let your horses get near it!"
> 
> 
> g-man


 GOOD ONE!

ED


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

g-man said:


> The down side is "Don't let your horses get near it!"
> 
> 
> g-man


Thanks g-man!

*entry in the "Things Not To Do" book*
"Do NOT build a barn out of woodstaulk!"  

Thanks for the dust tip cfm, I think I'll play with that stuff outside.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I looked at the Dow website and found this locater for people interested in trying Woodstalk.
http://www.dow.com/bioprod/buy.htm


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I needed a bench for my planer (DeWalt 735) I went to Sears and bought a bench
advertised for Crafts, it had a plastic top with places for small tools. I threw the top away and added a top made out of 3/4" plywood, the bench was a perfect hieght for me and it came with wheels, one side lockable. Works great and cost about $70.
It has 2 drawers and a lockable storage on the bottom.

Woodnut65


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I needed 4 quick 8ft shelf boards and a quick trip to HD yielded pre-painted woodstalk with a bull nose edge for about 8 dollars each. It was quicker and cheaper and easier than bringing home a 4x8 sheet of 3/4 birch plywood, ripping it, routing a bullnose, a little sanding, 1 coat of primer, 1 top coat, and clean up the shop.

Yes it is very light. But in reading all of the posts no one has addressed if this stuff has any real strength like plywood. I don't think so. I am supporting it on shelf brackets on 2ft centers and its ok but I don't see myself using it for anything else.

Maybe I am just set in my ways. I used a little of MDF for a router table and would not use it again. I am obsessive about dust collection and the MDF won.


----------

